# RE: remove Converter with DPF delete



## mountainmaxman_2810 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hey guys, has anyone removed the converter on their 2014/15 when doing the DPF filter delete/tune? Just curious. i know some truck kits come with pipes to remove both but i have only read about people removing the filter. Thanks


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

mountainmaxman_2810 said:


> Hey guys, has anyone removed the converter on their 2014/15 when doing the DPF filter delete/tune? Just curious. i know some truck kits come with pipes to remove both but i have only read about people removing the filter. Thanks


EPA cracked down on that and all the tuners went into hiding. So no not easily found. A few folks on FB or others sell them but have asked crazy $$ and there is never a guarantee about quality


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

whats a convertor?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> whats a convertor?


Yeah, we don't have a cat...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

some remove the scr, but theres no need to 

mine is still there.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, we don't have a cat...


There is a catalyst upstream of the DPF.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> There is a catalyst upstream of the DPF.


up?


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea, it's probably all in the same canister, there is a DOC before the DPF. Works much like a cat in gas engines. Also used to ignite and fully burn the extra fuel used for regenerations so it gets hot enough in the DPF. That's why when you watch temps during a regen you see EGT1 (pre DOC) around like 500-600F, EGT2 (post DOC/pre DPF) at like 1000+F and EGT3 a bit higher than that.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Detrious said:


> Yea, it's probably all in the same canister, there is a DOC before the DPF. Works much like a cat in gas engines. Also used to ignite and fully burn the extra fuel used for regenerations so it gets hot enough in the DPF. That's why when you watch temps during a regen you see EGT1 (pre DOC) around like 500-600F, EGT2 (post DOC/pre DPF) at like 1000+F and EGT3 a bit higher than that.





boraz said:


> up?


yeah he’s right.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> yeah he’s right.


so if OP removes the dpf, the doc is still on the car?


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

It's one unit so yea, if DPF is off the DOC goes with it. I'm guessing he isn't talking about the DOC though, probably talking about removing the SCR catalyst. Personally if I were to go that route then I would want it removed. It's designed for having a DPF in front of it to catch soot and is susceptible to clogging.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

boraz said:


> so if OP removes the dpf, the doc is still on the car?


Theoretically yes. You could cut it open, remove the DPF honeycomb and leave the DOC. Less smell and hydrocarbons in the exhaust.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Theoretically yes. You could cut it open, remove the DPF honeycomb and leave the DOC. Less smell and hydrocarbons in the exhaust.


the op isnt theoretically cutting anything

hes removing the dpf, theres nothing left upstream when he does that


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

boraz said:


> the op isnt theoretically cutting anything
> 
> hes removing the dpf, theres nothing left upstream when he does that


The other guy already explained it to you. You must be dense. I’ll try once more to explain it but that’s it. If you don’t get it then you’re on your own.

The DOC is housed UPSTREAM in the DPF HOUSING or CANISTER. This is actually very common construction.

THEORETICALLY you could open the canister, remove the DPF honeycomb substrate while leaving the DOC intact. THEN WELD THE CANISTER BACK TOGETHER. You would have a canister containing a DOC only. This would still have the benefits of a DOC and eliminate the need for a downpipe as well.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> The other guy already explained it to you. You must be dense. I’ll try once more to explain it but that’s it. If you don’t get it then you’re on your own.
> 
> The DOC is housed UPSTREAM in the DPF HOUSING or CANISTER. This is actually very common construction.
> 
> THEORETICALLY you could open the canister, remove the DPF honeycomb substrate while leaving the DOC intact. THEN WELD THE CANISTER BACK TOGETHER. You would have a canister containing a DOC only. This would still have the benefits of a DOC and eliminate the need for a downpipe as well.


no need to get angry when youre wrong


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> The other guy already explained it to you. You must be dense. I’ll try once more to explain it but that’s it. If you don’t get it then you’re on your own.
> 
> The DOC is housed UPSTREAM in the DPF HOUSING or CANISTER. This is actually very common construction.
> 
> THEORETICALLY you could open the canister, remove the DPF honeycomb substrate while leaving the DOC intact. THEN WELD THE CANISTER BACK TOGETHER. You would have a canister containing a DOC only. This would still have the benefits of a DOC and eliminate the need for a downpipe as well.


Yes - but the OP is removing the whole assembly, that's what @boraz is saying - if you remove the whole assembly (and ignoring any potential of opening up the whole assembly), there isn't anything upstream of it, as it isn't a "separate" part. It is, but not in terms of bolting/unbolting things and not opening anything else up.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

To refresh your memory, the OP said he wanted “DPF filter delete/tune”. Read it again.
He never said he wanted to remove the DOC/DPF canister. 
As I’ve repeatedly explained, it’s entirely possible to delete just the filter substrate and leave the DOC intact. Just like the OP asked.

This would also be desirable as it would eliminate the need for a downpipe while reducing the obnoxious smell from the exhaust.

Both of you are wrong because he (the OP) never said he wanted to remove the whole assembly. You just assumed he wanted to.

Reading is fundamental for those that chose to do it.




MP81 said:


> Yes - but the OP is removing the whole assembly, that's what @boraz is saying - if you remove the whole assembly (and ignoring any potential of opening up the whole assembly), there isn't anything upstream of it, as it isn't a "separate" part. It is, but not in terms of bolting/unbolting things and not opening anything else up.





boraz said:


> no need to get angry when youre wrong


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> To refresh your memory, the OP said he wanted “DPF filter delete/tune”. Read it again.
> He never said he wanted to remove the DOC/DPF canister.
> As I’ve repeatedly explained, it’s entirely possible to delete just the filter substrate and leave the DOC intact. Just like the OP asked.
> 
> ...











Delete kits in canada?


where are they being made? i need to buy one? just gut your dpf




www.cruzetalk.com





i accept your apology


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I wonder if OP has even looked at this post since writing it......LOL


----------



## Rfinle17 (Nov 7, 2021)

pandrad61 said:


> EPA cracked down on that and all the tuners went into hiding. So no not easily found. A few folks on FB or others sell them but have asked crazy $$ and there is never a guarantee about quality





pandrad61 said:


> EPA cracked down on that and all the tuners went into hiding. So no not easily found. A few folks on FB or others sell them but have asked crazy $$ and there is never a guarantee about quality


I stuck a 1/2 extension and knocked out the honey comb till it fell apart and then pulled it out through the rear of the converter. I use a fouler with the 02 sensor now. No problems since just gotta clean the screened fouler. They say it's like a mini converter but beats me.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rfinle17 said:


> I stuck a 1/2 extension and knocked out the honey comb till it fell apart and then pulled it out through the rear of the converter. I use a fouler with the 02 sensor now. No problems since just gotta clean the screened fouler. They say it's like a mini converter but beats me.


Not sure how well that will work long term. I think diesel emissions controls are smart enough to notice higher levels of pollution


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Rfinle17 said:


> I stuck a 1/2 extension and knocked out the honey comb till it fell apart and then pulled it out through the rear of the converter. I use a fouler with the 02 sensor now. No problems since just gotta clean the screened fouler. They say it's like a mini converter but beats me.


I'm a thinking you don't have a diesel Cruze??


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rfinle17 said:


> I stuck a 1/2 extension and knocked out the honey comb till it fell apart and then pulled it out through the rear of the converter. I use a fouler with the 02 sensor now. No problems since just gotta clean the screened fouler. They say it's like a mini converter but beats me.


cool, now tell the class how this works on a diesel


----------

